# Has anyone tried this?



## Lewis (Oct 18, 2008)

I've just tried solving a cube with red see-through plastic over my eyes. I couldn't solve it - It's almost impossible to tell the difference between the green and blue sides.


----------



## Vulosity (Oct 18, 2008)

No, I have not tried this an probably will never try it.


----------



## nitrocan (Oct 18, 2008)

I did that when I was getting a hair cut and I had a red cover (don't know what that thing is called) . Couldn't solve it.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Oct 18, 2008)

Does anyone know where I can get some of this plastic? I'd like to try this!


----------



## Vulosity (Oct 18, 2008)

3D glasses?


----------



## choipster (Oct 18, 2008)

kind of like solving it color blind except in red-scale instead of grayscale?


----------



## shelley (Oct 18, 2008)

If you use cubesmith stickers, try solving under the yellowish street lights that light up tunnels or parking garages at night. Yellow, orange and red all look the same.


----------



## Vulosity (Oct 18, 2008)

shelley said:


> If you use cubesmith stickers, try solving under the yellowish street lights that light up tunnels or parking garages at night. Yellow, orange and red all look the same.



Under those conditions on a white cube, blue and black look the same.


----------



## cubeman34 (Oct 18, 2008)

im done that before with cubesmith stickers but sadly i lost that cube


----------



## cubeRemi (Oct 18, 2008)

Lewis said:


> I've just tried solving a cube with red see-through plastic over my eyes. I couldn't solve it - It's almost impossible to tell the difference between the green and blue sides.




OMG


----------



## Lucas Garron (Oct 18, 2008)

shelley said:


> If you use cubesmith stickers, try solving under the yellowish street lights that light up tunnels or parking garages at night. Yellow, orange and red all look the same.


Even better, come to the San Francisco Bay Area and cube in the Yerba Buena tunnel on the Bay Bridge (from San Francisco to Berkeley). Every color becomes grayscale. 

Also Lewis: Could you please make your title a bit more descriptive next time?


----------



## DavidWoner (Oct 18, 2008)

my friend has a lamp with a red lightbulb and it made white, yellow, orange, and red all look pretty much the same. this was with c4y stickers.


----------



## cookingfat (Oct 19, 2008)

Lucas Garron said:


> Also Lewis: Could you please make your title a bit more descriptive next time?



those titles just make me want to click and look. I'm too curious. 

also, I've never tried this. I won't go out of my way to get some red plastic, but if I ever come across some, I will try.


----------



## Laurentius (Oct 19, 2008)

I haven't tried it, but I tried doing it when it was quite dark.. It's so hard to tell the difference between ANY colors, and you easily forget where everything is.. Gave me a minor headache


----------



## fcwy1 (Oct 19, 2008)

I can hardly tell. it's like trying to solve a cube in a dark room at night


----------



## ConnorCuber (Oct 19, 2008)

Another thing to do, is bring a megaminx under one of those white light street lights, it looks wonderful.


----------



## Tox|k (Oct 22, 2008)

I got stuck in a boring movie with some friends once and decided to try to solve my cube. Took forever, had to wait for the scenes in the movie when there was enough light reflected off the screen to make out some of the colours. Had to go pretty slow as well as I didn't want to bug everyone with cube noises.


----------



## Leviticus (Oct 22, 2008)

Isn't it called cellophane? 

No i've never tried, the only thing that comes close is solving the cube in the car at night.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Oct 25, 2008)

i tried it with 3-D glasses once [the ones with red on one side and blue on the other] and I think i solved it but i can't remember.


----------



## Cride5 (Jan 28, 2009)

shelley said:


> If you use cubesmith stickers, try solving under the yellowish street lights that light up tunnels or parking garages at night. Yellow, orange and red all look the same.




If the cube colours follow the 'add yellow' colour scheme (white -> yellow, red -> orange, blue -> green) then (in theory) opposite sides will only appear slightly lighter in pure yellow light and won't be distinguishable by colour.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Jan 28, 2009)

shelley said:


> If you use cubesmith stickers, try solving under the yellowish street lights that light up tunnels or parking garages at night. Yellow, orange and red all look the same.



I have done that before...it's so cool looking, but impossible to solve xD


----------



## zippur (Jan 28, 2009)

fcwy1 said:


> I can hardly tell. it's like trying to solve a cube in a dark room at night



i just tried that last night. took me like 3 minutes


----------



## mcciff2112 (Jan 28, 2009)

i once tried to solve it in a dark room. all the colors looked the same, completely black!


----------

